
How To Make Sure Power in Manhattan Never Goes Out Again - sethbannon
http://www.tnr.com/blog/plank/109603/power-finally-back-in-manhattan-heres-how-make-sure-it-never-goes-out-again#
======
rdl
While I like distributed generation overall, Manhattan isn't really the place
for it. Most of the argument for DG is in places where the grid is overtaxed
and everything is fairly spread out. Solar on rooftops in low density
commercial is awesome, and smaller generation (especially cogeneration) makes
sense in some areas, but big efficient generating stations still make a lot of
sense for super high density areas like Lower Manhattan. I mean, if you can't
even pay for more real estate for just switchgear, you're not going to be able
to pay for more real estate for generating stations.

It would be a lot easier to harden the grid, add strategic backup sources at
hospitals (done) datacenters (done) cell sites (somewhat done) and gas
stations (wtf why is this not done?), than to figure out how to get some
magical fuel to all the buildings, run their generators pollution-free, and
then evacuate the waste products. You don't run hospital backup diesels 24x7
for environmental reasons (microsoft does this at their Mountain View office,
due to "electrical work on the main incoming gear", which turns them into a
top stationary air pollution in the state and makes people want to kill
them...). There's really no other option, other than maybe natural gas
turbines, and then you're still dependent on natural gas, and you've got
pollution sources around the city. Sun-exposed surface area of a skyscraper
doesn't allow enough solar to be meaningful (the sides are indirect and thus a
lot lower efficiency).

(I'm trying not to be overly critical, but this seems like someone who has
been affected by a power outage, has heard of distributed generation, and is
trying to tie the two together. Sort of like "let them eat cake.")

